# PSA: JAB - 70% Off Everything (Shoe trees become $7.50, but AE?)



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Except for the B1G3 deals that make the shoetrees cheap, I generally don't post these deals. However, this is apparently a first:



I would imagine adding *SHIPJULY* in the second promo field will also give you free shipping. [*FATW10* ($10 off $50) and *VISAJAB* (20% off reg price items if paid by Visa) might also stack in the first field]

Shoetrees:
https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101593


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does this have a promo code? It's not showing up for me. I'm sure I've missed something. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It does say it starts at 1:00AM.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good call, haha.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, but I think I'll wait for the *90%* off everything sale!


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Thanks, but I think I'll wait for the *90%* off everything sale!


100% off sale on Sept 31st.

Thanks for the heads-up, Taken Aback. I might pick up other pair of trees or two to have on deck.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It seems it went live a few minutes ago, but, of course, AE is not included. I'm also not seeing it apply to already discounted sport coats (A $98 jacket is staying so).

EDIT: Hard to imagine a better deal right now. With the FATW10 code and free shipping, 8 pair of trees are $50 ($6.25 a pair). Unless you can't live without a split toe tree, this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

At 70% off, some of JAB's accessories become reasonably attractive.

I can recommend the rhodium-plated knot cufflinks. Full price of $42.50, now $12.75. Seriously, I own a set of these, and there's nothing wrong with them. And the rhodium plating means that, unlike sterling, they won't tarnish.

I haven't purchased the leather tie case (orig. $52, now $15.60), but it strikes me as being a potentially worthwhile item to own, or it could always serve as a "utility" Christmas present.

The Doorman Umbrella is probably worth twelve bucks and change - I mean, it's a full-size (non-telescoping) umbrella, and at the price it's practically a disposable item. Less than three dollars for a 28-piece set of plastic collar stays (or $6.45, for an 18-piece set in brass) seems quite reasonable, and since these things are more or less commodities, it's unlikely that JAB's are significantly inferior to the competition selling at 3x the price. And, of course, this sale is the perfect opportunity for stocking up on cedar hangers and shoe trees.

All in all, I'm not motivated to camp out in front of my local JAB store, so I can be first through the door when they open in the morning. But I might stop by later in the day and buy something.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, with free shipping, you don't need to.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Taken Aback. I just purchased a few shoe trees. By the way, I own a couple of Jos. A. Bank cedar tie hangers. I really like them, and they're worth it for $8.85 + free shipping.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101594


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for this! I found that the free shipping code worked when I typed it in, rather than cut and pasted it, when it was rejected. 

The shoe horn at $6 shipped looks like good value, as does the shoe care kit (at $7.50, I believe).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone have any decent experience with their basic dress belts? I need a new black one and $25 is pretty cheap. I'm also thinking tie racks, shoe racks, shoe trees, some new OTC socks, and a couple other random accessories. It's a good time to grab some stuff. Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Great find...thanks! Bought 4 prs of shoe trees, 2 cedar tie racks and the tie/silk stain remover (who knows if it works, but for $3, what the heck) for $41 shipped, using both codes.


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

12345Michael54321 said:


> All in all, I'm not motivated to camp out in front of my local JAB store, so I can be first through the door when they open in the morning. But I might stop by later in the day and buy something.


The sale is "valid for online only", unfortunately.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Another item to consider is their silk cleaner. https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102047

I have used it successfully on a number of ties that otherwise would have to be sent to Tiecrafters.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, thank you very much. Because I am constantly bombarded by their emails, I never read them anymore. Bought six pair of trees.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Wow, 4 pairs of shoe trees, 2 of those tie rack thingys with the shelf, and the silk cleaner for $40. I might have to place more than one order.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> EDIT: Hard to imagine a better deal right now. With the FATW10 code and free shipping, 8 pair of trees are $50 ($6.25 a pair). Unless you can't live without a split toe tree, this is a pretty good deal.


Now that is a good price for shoe trees! But blast it, they won't ship them to the UK - cruel fate, why do you mock me? :crazy:


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any feedback on these Executive Collection shirts ? They appear to be must-iron. I have been after a pattern like these for cheap.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone mentioned they have pocket squares, maybe I'll take a look.

Wasn't someone recommending JAB for a couple of people starting a wardrobe?


----------



## Wieters (Jul 16, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on these Executive Collection shirts ? They appear to be must-iron. I have been after a pattern like these for cheap.


Thanks to _Taken Aback_, I was made privy of the sale. Like others, I was intrigued by the shoe trees, but considering that my shoes are an in-between size, I went into JAB in order to check their sizing before ordering the trees online.

While there, I wandered aimlessly toward the dress shirts. I ended up trying on both their Executive Collection, and the Traveler Wrinkle-Frees.

The Travelers seemed to live up to their claim in that they don't appear to need ironing; that said, although that sales woman told me that the Travelers are their highest echelon of shirts, I personally preferred the caliber of the Executives. I'm a 15: 32, and their sizing was true to form. The collar buttons, which looked a bit less formal, but was ultimately okay. My biggest gripe was the pocket.. It is hugely oversized, and when the shirt is fully tucked in, the bottom approaches my belly button. Not a deal-breaker, but something to note if the shirt is going to stand-alone without a jacket.

It is 100% cotton, was made in Sri Lank (or Indonesia), and the white shirt wasn't see-through. All this is to say that the shirt is alright. I'd say that is is somewhere between Kirkland and Nordstrom, which isn't that bad of a deal considering that the shirts are pretty cheap. Certainly needs to be ironed. I didn't buy any shirts, but I would say to go for it if you're looking for this kind of an item.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Mox said:


> The sale is "valid for online only", unfortunately.


Yeah, but none of my local JAB stores have ever refused to honor an "online only" sale.

Anyway, I stopped by the JAB store at the Shops at Kenilworth (in Towson, MD), a couple of hours ago. They're having a "70% Off EVERYTHING (well, not shoes, watches, etc.)" sale tomorrow.

Yes, I could buy whatever I want online, but the store has a broader selection than does the JAB online site, at least in some departments. The store has probably around 100 different colors/patterns of bow ties. The online site shows 9. (Not that JAB bow ties are "must have" items, even at 70% off, but this serves as an example.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Nice, picked up six pair of the trees. Thanks for posting TA.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm I've got about $50 of various items, but I can't figure out how to do the free shipping, where to enter the code.

Maybe there was a place to enter it on paypal, guess I better cancel it out and start over.

? ? ?


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Entering "SHIPJULY" in the second code window worked for me, as did "FATW10" in the first code slot for another 10% off (if the order is over $50).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm just not sure on which page those boxes are, guess I better start from scratch.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's on the cart page. In the lower left-hand corner.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

OK I got it, $10 off with the FAT code, and free shipping saved me another ten or so. 

The original total was $55 before tax and shipping, so I think I did fine.

Thanks, one more reason I love this forum! ! !

:thumbs-up:


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, Taken Aback, for the birthday gifts. :smile:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

May have gone overboard. At least I wont have to buy cedar accessories for awhile.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

The shipping code didn't work for me either.

The executive shirts are must-iron. They're not bad. The collars aren't anything to write home about, but they get the job done. They perhaps wear out a bit faster than their BB counterparts, but at 70% off, they're probably a bargain. They're not worth full price.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*SHIPJULY* died last night. I have to assume that many were placing orders for things like single pocket squares (or cheaper items) that made them pull the code.

Obviously, if you have an order that goes over $195 anyhow...not likely, but that would mean free shipping too. *CABIN12* also should provide 20% off regular priced items as does the Visa code.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Three pair of shoe trees and three cedar shoe racks for $55.14 shipped to the store nearest my wife's work.

No free shipping, and the JABVISA code is 20% if you spend $100 on regular price. The FATW10 worked to take $10 off $50, so it paid for the shipping and tax almost.

May go into the store to look at pocket squares. Dont really need shirts and the pants are a great price if I go home and see the model I need. Too bad they wont let you use the FATW10 code in the store, or else that would be cool.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> *SHIPJULY* died last night. I have to assume that many were placing orders for things like single pocket squares (or cheaper items) that made them pull the code.


Gah, I knew I should have taken care of this last night instead of putting it off till today.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought some strands from Nordstrom and I need some polish for them. Does AE make the polish for JAB?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Gopherguy said:


> I just bought some strands from Nordstrom and I need some polish for them. Does AE make the polish for JAB?


I am not sure, but the bottle of edge dressing in the shoe care kit on JAB looks similar to the AE travel size edge dressing. So, maybe? If in doubt, just get it from AE, its fairly priced (at least I think it is) and they always have free shipping.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

memphislawyer said:


> Three pair of shoe trees and three cedar shoe racks for $55.14 shipped to the store nearest my wife's work.
> 
> No free shipping, and the JABVISA code is 20% if you spend $100 on regular price. The FATW10 worked to take $10 off $50, so it paid for the shipping and tax almost.
> 
> May go into the store to look at pocket squares. Dont really need shirts and *the pants are a great price if I go home and see the model I need. *Too bad they wont let you use the FATW10 code in the store, or else that would be cool.


Having had several pairs of the Signature pants in prior years, I'd rate them as a good buy for under $100. They are below BB's dress slacks in quality of fabric, but also less $ and the fit is better.

I do think spending in the $150-$175 range at other merchants to get a nicer fabric (ie 120's) is worth it for standards (navy, gray, khaki dress slacks).


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*You Guys Are The Bomb*

I just wanted to say thank you for alerting us to this sale , like someone else here pointed out ,that since I've bought suits from jab they fill up my mailbox with emails and I dont even look at them anymore.

I sent my wife there today in my stead as I was working and she purchased my white bucks that I was looking for and even though the shoes were not 70% off they were still on sale ,and she also got me two dress shirts that were regularly $87.00 for $ 25.00 ,now I dont care who you are but you must agree thats a good deal no matter how you slice it.

Thanks again and by the way , did I forget to mention that I am really getting to like this forum! 
All the Best Frank


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

memphislawyer said:


> No free shipping, and the JABVISA code is 20% if you spend $100 on regular price.


Thanks. I didn't approach that amount to find out.  I'm guessing the Coupon Cabin code has the same terms.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Fashion Frank said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for alerting us to this sale , like someone else here pointed out ,that since I've bought suits from jab they fill up my mailbox with emails and I dont even look at them anymore.
> 
> I sent my wife there today in my stead as I was working and she purchased my white bucks that I was looking for and even though the shoes were not 70% off they were still on sale ,and she also got me two dress shirts that were regularly $87.00 for $ 25.00 ,now I dont care who you are but you must agree thats a good deal no matter how you slice it.
> 
> ...


You will find that Taken Aback is always "quick draw Mcgraw" on the sales, hard to slide one past him. Watch the "Deals and Steals" forum as well for alerts, if you haven't found it yet.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are very, very bad influences on me. VERY BAD!

I just ordered a black alligator belt and a brown alligator belt.

Thanks!


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone know the width on any of the JAB suit hangers? Most of my jackets are between 17" and 18" wide (as measured straight across the back of the shoulders). The fancy contoured cedar hanger they have says (in the Q&A section) that it's 19" wide. If that's true, it's out for me. Hoping some of the others may be shorter. There's a non cedar version of the thick contoured hanger that has no size listed and there are also some cheaper non contoured ones. . .


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Both codes stacked and worked for me. Items shipped this morning. Thanks for the heads up. I'm all stocked up on trees and a tie wrack.

Josh


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Harumph, my trees are backordered.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I must have gotten the last ones (pun not intended).:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I arrived home yesterday to a big box o' cedar on my porch. Anyone know who makes their trees? They are stamped made in the USA, and seem to be very well made.

On another note, the silk and clean is AMAZING. It completely saved a couple ties from donation. When it goes on sale again, I am stocking up for life.


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

dkoernert said:


> I arrived home yesterday to a big box o' cedar on my porch. Anyone know who makes their trees? They are stamped made in the USA, and seem to be very well made.
> 
> On another note, the silk and clean is AMAZING. It completely saved a couple ties from donation. When it goes on sale again, I am stocking up for life.


Their made in USA cedar products are all made by Woodlore which is an Allen Edmonds company.

https://www.woodlore.com/


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

The tie racks came in a Woodlore box, so I had assumed the trees were the same but wanted to be sure. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I went back the next day and picked up more things including formalwear accessories, two tie racks, and a few pair of their signature wool pants. Spent way more than I intended, but all were things that I had planned on purchasing this Fall. 

Shoe trees shipped yesterday.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

My order still shows open, hopefully it'll get shipped soon!

Brian


----------



## keithavery (Jun 27, 2012)

Thankyou taken aback. I placed three orders each just over $50 and both codes worked for each order. So I got 150 bucks worth of stuff(already 70 percent off) minus $30 shipped for free. The first order came today and the shoe trees are excellent. The shoe trees are excellent quality and are made in the USA. Interested in seeing if the suit hangars are also. I should have bought more but have gone a little crazy on clothes in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you, TakenAback--my two orders arrived yesterday and today (a second shoe horn--$6 shipped!) I was pleased to see that the belt spinner I got for $4.95 was Made in the USA, and I'm not looking forward to trying out the silk cleaner ($3), but will definitely carry a couple with me!


----------

